# Wespennester im Spielhaus entdeckt



## Schwabenteich (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo, gerade eben haben wir zwei Wespennester im Spielhaus der Kinder entdeckt. Wenn mich Tante Googlel richtig informiert hat, handelt es sich um sogenannten "Primärnester" die von der Wespenkönigin frisch gebaut wurden. 

Meine Frage: kann ich diese Primärnester gefahrlos selbst entfernen? Sie zu lassen, wo sie sind kommt nicht in Frage, dazu ist unser Garten einfach zu klein.

Gruß

Christine


----------



## Moonlight (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wespennester im Spielhaus entdeckt*

Keine Ahnung ob man Wespennester selbst entfernen sollte :?
Wir haben letztes Jahr den "Insektenjäger" da gehabt ... der hat den __ Wespen den Gar aus gemacht 
... die hatten sich zw. Balken und Mauerwerk bis in den Dachboden gefressen ... Mistviecher :evil

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wespennester im Spielhaus entdeckt*

Hallo!

Soweit ich weiss, stehen die Viecher unter Naturschutz, man darf bewohnte Nester wohl nicht selber entfernen... frag mal bei der Feuerwehr nach, meist haben die ne Ausrüstung dafür...   sonst darf man nur verlassene Nester entfernen.....    ( aber wo kein Kläger...)


----------



## underfrange (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wespennester im Spielhaus entdeckt*

Hallo. __ Wespen stehen unter Naturschutz. Aber wie mein vorredner schon gesagt hat, frag mal bei deiner Feuerwehr nach. Wir entfernen im Jahr etliche Nester und setzen sie wenn es möglich ist um. Wenn deine Nester nicht allzu groß sind wird dies ohne Probleme gehen.


----------



## Schwabenteich (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wespennester im Spielhaus entdeckt*

Die beiden Nester waren so klein, dass sie in ein Honigglas mit Schraubverschluss gepasst haben. In einem war die Wespenkönigin noch drin, das andere war leer. Wir haben sie in den Wald zu einem toten Baum gebracht, wo die Königinnen wieder mit dem Nestbau beginnen können und ungstört sind. So etwa sahen die Nester aus: http://youconomy.net/html/galerien/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=1853&g2_serialNumber 

Gruß

Christine


----------

